# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Very Low Sperm Count from years of test gel... Hcg do the trick?

## 1wheelr1

I've been on test gel for 13 years and recently have been trying to have children. I've come to find that my sperm count is very low. 
Would it be best to stop the gel and just take HCG ? If so what does?

----------


## Bonaparte

Women shouldn't have any sperm. At all.

----------


## kelkel

> Women shouldn't have any sperm. At all.


Getting back in my chair now...

----------


## thisAngelBites

> Women shouldn't have any sperm. At all.


I'm glad you said it. I was thinking of finally admitting publicly that I have, like, none.

----------

